# Need advice please



## adviceplease (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi

I'm 46 years old and I had 2 miscarriages last year and haven't been able to conceive since. I'm considering what options to pursue at my age. I don't have a lot of money so I need to find the best way to get pregnant. Please can someone advise? I'm depressed because I really like children and I've always thought I would have at least one child.  Thanks


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey adviceplease
Have you thought about DFET to make it cheaper as I think it fab you manage to get pregnant around 45  unless you can ask your GP for steriod or have level 1 test to rule out anything.
Becky7 xx


----------



## adviceplease (Feb 7, 2009)

Becky7

Thank you for replying.  When you say DFET, are you referring to donor frozen embryo transfer?  Yes, I've read that it's costs less than the other treatments but I don't know enough about it.  Do you by any chance know where I can get some more information about it and do you know of many people my age getting pregnant?


----------



## warey (May 28, 2012)

I am 43 and having DE cycles at serum (greece). Problem is our egg quality not flash and ovarian reserves dropping. Assuming everything else is OK, DE should get you over the line! Goodluck!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Adviceplease
DFET is donor frozen embyro is some younger lady embryo that they didn't want it and that you can pick the hair , eye, height etc  and it a lot cheaper then fresh donor  and the clinic can do shared risk which is you have DFET 1st goes and you pay full which is  for 2 DFET is €1680 and that fail then you have another goes and that fail and on your 3rd you pay half but if you got pregnant and you heard the heartbeat then you pay the rest but if you didn't and carrying on paying half till you hear heartbeat you pay the rest  so on  hope you understand that. 
Or you have have fresh egg donor which is €5000 in serum and €4500 in reprofit .
Why don't you look up in double donation etc on this site and you can see and ask how more question.
Becky7 xx


----------



## adviceplease (Feb 7, 2009)

So how many attempts do you think it would take for the majority of women to get pregnant with "donor embryos"?  Also, what is shared risk and the different costs?

Other thing I would like to know is, how much would it cost to go from England to Czech and once there, how much would it cost to stay and other expenses?

I hope you don't mind the questions.

Regards


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey advices.ease

So sorry for late reply as I am in reprofit at the mo and it cost me £75 return and 3 night of hotel £90
So it is still cheaper then in UK
Becky7 xx


----------



## adviceplease (Feb 7, 2009)

Becky7

Hope you are well and that everything is ok.   Did you travel on your own to the Czech Reprofit?
Travel and accommodation seem affordable, do you mean £90 for a total of three nights? I keep thinking that I'd like to try the "embryo donation" because I think that would be the cheapest way to get pregnant.  I'm wondering what the success rates are for that procedure and how many attempts am I likely to need to get pregnant.  However, I'm too anxious to start doing anything about it because I don't know if I could cope. There again, I'm worried about not doing anything about it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey advice  yes I do know what you mean and yes I go alone as no point for my DP to come with me as it very easy to get to hotel and brno is fab places and I feel safe here too compare to London lol and yes it cost me £90 for 3 night of hotel and food etc are very cheap too. I was looking at flight going home for tomorrow from brno to Luton it £5 lol if only I didn't booked return flight  if you fly from now till April it cheap but in the summer it will go up to £150/£200 return flight.
Why don't you look up on this site for ladies thinking of donation in reprofit
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Considering Reprofit Embryo Donation

Becky7 xx


----------



## adviceplease (Feb 7, 2009)

I hope it goes well for you.  I'm worried about whether or not I'm too old to have a child but still I'm also worried that I will regret not trying.  Could I cope on my own if my partner doesn't go along with it, I'm unsure?


----------

